# Aluminum Floor Question



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
So I'm looking at a used Sundowner that has aluminum floors. I have been acquiring loads of knowledge about how to tell if wood floors are in good condition, but I have no such knowledge regarding aluminum floors. So, to make it short, I'm going to attach a link to the ad, which has pics of the floor at the end.

Sundowner Trailer 

Now, nobody go steal my trailer after seeing this post, or I will HUNT YOU DOWN. LOL. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

The floor looks ok to me.If you purchase it. I would pull everything out of it and get it acid washed if you can or you can buy aluminum cleaner. With the more rusted looking spots I would take a screwdriver and poke them to make sure they haven't corruted through.But to me the wear looks normal. You will see pits in it.Just make sure you try and wash it out on a regular basis especaillty if your horses urinate in it . 
Otherwise it;s a nice looking trailer...:wink:




Clementine said:


> Hi Everyone,
> So I'm looking at a used Sundowner that has aluminum floors. I have been acquiring loads of knowledge about how to tell if wood floors are in good condition, but I have no such knowledge regarding aluminum floors. So, to make it short, I'm going to attach a link to the ad, which has pics of the floor at the end.
> 
> Sundowner Trailer
> ...


----------

